# Hilton Resell & Elite Status



## bluemax (Mar 15, 2008)

If you purchase a Hilton property on the resell market are you eligible for the HGVC Elite program assuming you meet the minimum points criteria?

Is there any "real" benefits to the Elite status?


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 15, 2008)

I inquired about the same thing lately and, no , buying resale even the right amount of points doesn't count towards elite status. Moreover, the perks associated with elite are not worth the money difference between resale and developer prices. Hope that helps !


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 15, 2008)

tinkerbell2 said:


> I inquired about the same thing lately and, no , buying resale even the right amount of points doesn't count towards elite status. Moreover, the perks associated with elite are not worth the money difference between resale and developer prices. Hope that helps !


For what its worth... I concur.


----------



## gsturtz (Mar 16, 2008)

If you *must* have elite status, a cheaper way that I've read about here is to get the bulk of your points resale andthen buy a small contract (3500 points ?) from the developer to bring you over the 14000 pts needed.  Just make sure they agree to count *all* your points and give you the elite status.

They should go for it, as it doesn't cost them much at all.


(still not worth the price diference, IMO)

My $.02


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a list of the elite benefits at each level?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 29, 2008)

This is courtesy of *gsturtz* on another thread:

"ELITE
14,000 ClubPoints
• Gold VIP HHonors® membership
• $39 online HGVClub reservation fee
• 10% Open Season cash discount
• Priority and exclusive resort access
• No reservation fee for 7-night stays during
Club and Open Season reservation periods
at any Hilton Grand Vacations resort
• Special resort access with 12 month
reservation window
• Direct 800 number
• Special Elite Member check-in desk at select
Hilton Grand Vacations resorts
• Elite designated door key

ELITE PLUS
24,000 ClubPoints
Enjoy all Elite benefits plus...
• $39 for all online HGVClub transaction fees
• 15% Open Season cash discount
• Instant confirmation for select RCI resorts
(Available 2008)
• Current year conversion to HHonors points
(Previously deposited points are not eligible)
• Early check-in (12:00 pm) at select Hilton
Grand Vacations resorts
• Late check-out (3:00 pm) at select Hilton
Grand Vacations resorts
• Access to The Stirling Club in Las Vegas
• Upgrade to next best unit type at point of
check-in
• 50% off upgrade fee when obtaining
additional ClubPoints through the purchase
of additional vacation interests

ELITE PREMIER
34,000 ClubPoints
Enjoy all Elite Plus benefits and...
• 10-year Diamond HHonors membership
• No fees for online HGVClub transactions
• 30% Open Season cash discount
• Access to RCI unique product line resorts
(Available 2008)
• Ability to request specific unit at time of booking
• Dedicated Concierge Service Line (Available 2008)
• Personal access to the designated Resort Manager’s
cell phone
• No upgrade fee when obtaining additional
ClubPoints through the purchase of additional
vacation interests

Benefits of Elite membership are subject to change and availability. See Hilton Grand Vacations Club Member Guide for additional terms and conditions of Elite membership benefits."


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the elite level benefits.

For what it's worth, I think they are worth something.  I would be willing to make a small developer purchase to get to a high elite level.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually bought resale from Hilton in Orlando and got Elite as part of the package.  I already owned Bay Club bought from the developer and converted to HGVC points.

Now I don't think they are allowing resale purchase to qualify anymore, but I was able to get in before they changed the rules.

I likely would not increase my points with HGVC because I have too many in too many other properties already.  But I am happy I got it Elite as a resale.

S.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 29, 2008)

The question "Do Resale points count toward elite?" may have different answers depending on the different kinds of ways to collect HGVC Pts.  

It seem clear that the "true HGVC resort" points don't count toward elite when purchased resale. 

BUT what about HGVC pts purchased by buying a affiliate resale?
And what about HGVC pts purchased by buying a Hilton international resort resale? 

I think these are open questions. Because the last I heard HIGVC pts count toward HGVC elite and it doesn't matter how you purchased them.

BUT one thing that is clear you must buy at least some of your points from HGVC/The Hilton Club.


----------

